# Harmony One worth it?



## gkamer (Nov 5, 2005)

*I'm not a wiz when it comes to electronics. Right now, I have 5 remotes. One for the DirectTV receiver. One for the TV. One for the DVD player. One for my Blue Ray DVD player and 1 for the Roku.*

*If I want to watch a DVD, I use my TV remote to switch to the input for the DVD then use the DVD remote to control the movie.*

*If I want to watch streaming Netflix I use the TV remove to switch to the input for the ROKU and the the Roku remote to handle the streaming video.*

*I have tried countless times to program my DirectTV remote to handle some of these functions, but none of the codes I enter seem to take. So I have been thinking of buying a Harmony One remote because I read it's pretty easy to set up. (I've heard that one more times then I can count, but I still believe it). Anyway I only want to get one if it can handle the DirectTV remote functions. *


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's very worth it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

gkamer said:


> *I'm not a wiz when it comes to electronics. Right now, I have 5 remotes. One for the DirectTV receiver. One for the TV. One for the DVD player. One for my Blue Ray DVD player and 1 for the Roku.*
> 
> *If I want to watch a DVD, I use my TV remote to switch to the input for the DVD then use the DVD remote to control the movie.*
> 
> ...


Go for it, universal remotes rock. I use my iPad to control all my gear.

By the way, I like your avatar. Makes me want to make a Vegas run.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a Harmony a couple of years ago (too long ago to remember the model) and I didnt care for it. There just seemed to be too much going on with it. That said, I really dont have much need for one. My Directv remote controls the HR20, the tv, and the surround receiver and I use my PS3 to play DVDs so there is really only one extra remote (PS3 blue tooth remote). 

I didnt find the Harmony overly complicated, just way too much going on. I guess I didnt have enough to facilitate the need.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a necessity if you have multiple components. One button turns the correct equipment on or off and selects the correct inputs. Simple.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Any Harmony rocks! I've used the 880 and Xbox versions in the past, still have them as backups, and now use a 700 in my bedroom and a 900 in my living room.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the Harmony One and I think it is worth every penny.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've used Harmony remotes for over a decade and the Harmony One is by far the best one they've ever made.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

You'll love it and wonder why you took so long to do it until this point daily thereafter....:grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's a necessity if you have multiple components. One button turns the correct equipment on or off and selects the correct inputs. Simple.


I have Harmony One and it does just like Hoosier stated and it works great because I have 2 Directv DVRs in my Master Bedroom and it turns them on and selects the input for the one I am selecting.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 2 of them, well worth it.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Love my 880. With one button push my tv turns on, switches to the proper input, the stereo receiver turns on and switches to the proper output, the direct tv receiver turns on. Dont have to push several buttons on several remotes. It also operates my PS3 with the bluetooth adapter.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is Harmony worth it? Absolutely.

Is the Harmony One worth it? Debatable.

The 676, 880, 670, 620 etc. can all do basically the same things as the "One" for much cheaper. I bought a 620 last week for $40 (brand new) and use it to operate 3 DVR's, Blu Ray player, TV, A/V receiver, VCR, and a WDTV. 

Even my 5 year old can use it to access his shows.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Is Harmony worth it? Absolutely.
> 
> Is the Harmony One worth it? Debatable.
> 
> ...


Yes the 880 will do what the One does but the design and button layout of the 880 is atrocious. If you shop around you can find the One for just a little more.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I also have the Harmony 1000 and just love it also.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Max Mike said:


> Yes the 880 will do what the One does but the design and button layout of the 880 is atrocious. If you shop around you can find the One for just a little more.


I use the 880 in the theater and don't mind the button layout, but it's not an often used remote as once I start a blu ray, that's basically it. I love the 620 in the living room, however, and while I'm sure the One is great, can't see paying 3-4 times as much just for a color touchscreen.

You can currently get 35% off directly from Logitech on any item by using code gdby2009, making the One $130 shipped.

(I just bought the 650 for the bedroom for $65)


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my Harmony One! I think it's well worth it!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Karen said:


> I love my Harmony One! I think it's well worth it!


Me too and so does my wife.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Concur with all the previous posters here.

Harmony remotes (except for the 300) are terrific. I've got a Harmony One in the living room and an assortment of other Harmonies (880, 550 & 500) throughout the house.

They're terrific - and very intuitive to setup as well. Setup of components and activities is all wizard-based.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Are there any Harmony remotes with soft or easy to press buttons? I'm talking real easy to push, almost too sensitive?


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

My only complaint about the Harmony One is the lack of dedicated red, yellow, green and blue buttons.

I delayed and delayed, but I just ordered a Harmony 900 to replace my Harmony 880.

This will be my 3rd Harmony remote. Love them.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a harmony 900 and 880. I loved my 880, it was the best remote ever. Until I got the 900 and it's even better. I love the dedicated color buttons, I use those often with DirecTV. Both can control every device I have (the 880 was moved to the bedroom where we had two remotes (the DirecTV one couldn't control the TV, so I needed a universal one to control the DirecTV box and the TV... at least that's the story I told the wife so I could get a Harmony 900 with dedicated color buttons....) I also use the RF feature on the 900, which I thought I would never use. but we changed how we set up our TV and I love having the devices tucked away. Never had a problem with either remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Are there any Harmony remotes with soft or easy to press buttons? I'm talking real easy to push, almost too sensitive?


If I breathe on my 900 wrong it triggers a button press. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> I delayed and delayed, but I just ordered a Harmony 900 to replace my Harmony 880.


I did that a while back, you won't be sorry. The RF on the 900 is awesome.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"gkamer" said:


> I'm not a wiz when it comes to electronics. Right now, I have 5 remotes. One for the DirectTV receiver. One for the TV. One for the DVD player. One for my Blue Ray DVD player and 1 for the Roku.
> 
> If I want to watch a DVD, I use my TV remote to switch to the input for the DVD then use the DVD remote to control the movie.
> 
> ...


I don't like harmony remotes. People say they are intuitive. I never got the one I bought setup right. I threw it away.

Give me a good multi button remote that can learn and I'm good to go.

I recommend a very inexpensive sony VL610. All buttons can learn. Macros if you want them and controls 8 devices without using a computer to program it.

The harmony philosophy of activity base is a joke to me. I use my tv and it's associated devices in ways the harmony doesn't like. And I don't want the remote to "remember" if a device is on or in such and such mode. I can do that myself.

Harmonies are way overpriced.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I don't like harmony remotes. People say they are intuitive. I never got the one I bought setup right. I threw it away.
> 
> Give me a good multi button remote that can learn and I'm good to go.
> 
> ...


All button learn on Harmony, too. Any button can be any button.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I love my Harmony. The other thing is customer service. I had the screen go out on mine, I contacted them, and they sent a new one right out. You don't have to deal with shipping the bad one back.

I just wish the macro function allowed one more step. My ToDo list button is missing the last OK command.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I just wish the macro function allowed one more step. My ToDo list button is missing the last OK command.


You better be careful. The DirecTV police will be coming after you. Quick and easy access to the ToDo list is a big NO-NO! :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> All button learn on Harmony, too. Any button can be any button.


I know. But then there is the cost of the remote. The one I quoted is a fraction of the price. As a non-activity remote, the Harmony is even worse than it is a an activity remote.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I know. But then there is the cost of the remote. The one I quoted is a fraction of the price. As a non-activity remote, the Harmony is even worse than it is a an activity remote.


Is that Sony rubber buttoned? I loved Sony remotes that came with their products.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> I love my Harmony. The other thing is customer service. I had the screen go out on mine, I contacted them, and they sent a new one right out. You don't have to deal with shipping the bad one back.


How long ago was this? About 6 months ago they changed their policy, and they basically won't even talk to you any more unless you're within warranty.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Go for it, universal remotes rock. I use my iPad to control all my gear.
> 
> By the way, I like your avatar. Makes me want to make a Vegas run.


May I ask what apps or systems you use to control your setup with your iPad? As I would be interested in doing the same.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> How long ago was this? About 6 months ago they changed their policy, and they basically won't even talk to you any more unless you're within warranty.


This was in April, can't remember how long before that I got the remote.

It was after the 90 days phone support, so everything was by email.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I love my Harmony. The other thing is customer service. I had the screen go out on mine, I contacted them, and they sent a new one right out. You don't have to deal with shipping the bad one back.
> 
> I just wish the macro function allowed one more step. My ToDo list button is missing the last OK command.


I easily do 15 step macros on harmony. The trick is to raw learn groups of commands. I can usually get 3 in one learn, then use each of those as a macro step, giving me 15 commands in the 5 steps harmony allows.

I personally think the One is a waste of money in the OP's case. A 700 will suffice for a lot less money and has the added bonus of colored buttons.

If he doesn't mind entering a few codes, there a lots of very capable universals with macros and learning for $5-$20. I paid $5 for my main remote (in my sig.) and it runs circles around my harmony. The family finds the harmony easier to use though.

The Sony mentioned is a fine remote but it's impossible to add extra commands like discrete power and discrete inputs. UEI remotes are the only cheap remotes with that capability. Sony can't do pauses or nested macros or key moves either.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> This was in April, can't remember how long before that I got the remote.
> 
> It was after the 90 days phone support, so everything was by email.


Good to know.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm a big fan of programmable universal remotes. I have a Harmony 550 and a Universal Remote Control MX-810. 

Most of the programmable remotes will do everything you need. They're usually better for the family too...less of a learning curve. 

Mike


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> How long ago was this? About 6 months ago they changed their policy, and they basically won't even talk to you any more unless you're within warranty.


What they do now if it is OUT of warranty is give you 50% a new device from their website (which is, of course, list price).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> What they do now if it is OUT of warranty is give you 50% a new device from their website (which is, of course, list price).


Yep, got offered that earlier this year, but it was still cheaper to just buy elsewhere at the time.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

> I don't like harmony remotes. People say they are intuitive. I never got the one I bought setup right. I threw it away.


You threw away a $150 remote?


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

It's OK but I'd imagine most any programmable remote will do. Got them to throw in a H1 with my HT purchase. I've gone thru 3 RS 1984 JP1 programmable remotes which work just as well. No longer made and buttons wore out (ergo 3 of them), but the last one cost all of $30 on ebay.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I have two Harmonys. Most of the good points presented above are quite correct but here are a few downsides:
The remotes "remember" the last settings of your devices, i.e. on or off, input, etc. If you have two people with remotes, like my wife and I this can get quite confusing. I have to put my hand over the emitter to get mine in sync with hers.
They can never match the ergonomics of a good OEM remote like D's R series, although the newer models with color buttons are a big advance. 
They are not particularly more rugged than a less expensive remote. Your dog can chew up a $150 Harmony as quickly as a $10 one.
The big upside for me with the Harmonys is that the soft buttons can duplicate about any function that was available on a missing OEM remote.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I love my Harmony 650. I have a Harmony One which is nice too, but to be honest the 650/700 is better. Physical buttons to select items on the screen, plus dedicated color buttons where the One doesn't. Plus they're cheaper than the One 

There's no codes or anything. That's probably the best thing about the Logitech remotes. Just use their website or program on the computer to put in your devices, select the options on the screen, and plug in the remote and the computer does all the programming for you.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

The Harmony 650 will control 5 devices and the Harmony 700 will control 6. I bought the 650 for $99 at Best Buy and replaced my Harmony ONE with it. I replaced it because the ONE did not have the Red/Yellow/Green/Blue buttons. Also, the 650 uses standard batteries, and doesn't require a charger.

I just saw the 700 at Costco for $99. If you don't need to control a ton of devices, I'd go for the less expensive one. Same great features, just a few less devices and a lot lower cost.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I have a (IIRC 720?) Harmony I am using now, that I picked up when my original Philips Pronto kicked the bucket, after a long line of URC remotes.

It works, but I don't like it. The Setup is geared far to much towards the "non-tech savy" crowd, and I've never been able to get it just the way I like it. And for the life of me, cannot get it to stop turning off all the lights on my x-10 system every time I hit "help" to get inputs alligned again.



If I had to do it again, i'd save up for a pronto or get another URC remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

PeterB said:


> I have a (IIRC 720?) Harmony I am using now, that I picked up when my original Philips Pronto kicked the bucket, after a long line of URC remotes.
> 
> It works, but I don't like it. The Setup is geared far to much towards the "non-tech savy" crowd, and I've never been able to get it just the way I like it. And for the life of me, cannot get it to stop turning off all the lights on my x-10 system every time I hit "help" to get inputs alligned again.
> 
> If I had to do it again, i'd save up for a pronto or get another URC remote.


I hate the software as well. But all you have to do to fix your X10 problem is tell the software it has no power buttons.

Sadly logitech has killed the pronto. Philips has stopped making them.

I managed to snag a 700 for $68 a while back at Fry's, which is the only reason I have one. I still like my 360 best because a refurb was only $30 and it's 12 device instead of 6, and it can go months between charges.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a huge fan of the Harmony brand, but a good universal is a GREAT purchase to help de-clutter things. Macros are the icing on the cake. 

My wife balked at the cost of the setup in the theater until I told her that if she wanted to watch a movie, she could either: hold the proposed remote pointed anywhere (RF) and press one button, or do the following:

Walk to the wall and dim the lights
grab the screen remote, point at the corner of the wall, and lower the screen
grab the PJ remote, point it behind her, and turn on the projector
open the closet, grab the processor remote, turn on the processor, wait 5 seconds, and then set the input on the processor to Blu-Ray.

Yeah, I won that one. :grin:


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not the only one then... I've 2 of the 700s a One and an 880.

The Harmony One has an wonderful eye candy screen but it's touch feature is sensitive and sometimes you trigger things unintended. Also lacking the color buttons that the shared 650/700 platform offers it's ergonomics are a bit awkward using DTV remote functionality.

Where the 650/700 models fall down is that they only control 5 and 6 devices respectively which for most users is probably just fine. The conversion unit that permits one to use a Harmony to control a PS3 for movie watching is really good. Some delay in response so not a game controller

If you've 5 devices to control (or less) the 650 is affordable has all the functionality you would need. Use the extra money to buy a good set of rechargeable batteries and charger and you are good to go.

Oh yeah battery life on the 700s is awesome whereas the One requires very frequent recharges. Yeah its got that fancy cradle but. My 880 by compare falls between the two on usage time.

Don "YMMV" Bolton



JosephB said:


> I love my Harmony 650. I have a Harmony One which is nice too, but to be honest the 650/700 is better. Physical buttons to select items on the screen, plus dedicated color buttons where the One doesn't. Plus they're cheaper than the One
> 
> There's no codes or anything. That's probably the best thing about the Logitech remotes. Just use their website or program on the computer to put in your devices, select the options on the screen, and plug in the remote and the computer does all the programming for you.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

The support on the Harmony remotes is fantastic also.

They really take care of their customers.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, get a harmony remote. You don't need the One to handle what you have if price is a concern.

If I have more than a TV/receiver in a room, it gets a harmony remote. I love the fact I don't have to talk my girls through getting the home theater system on, how to change inputs, how to do this, do that, blah blah blah. One button and done.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> The support on the Harmony remotes is fantastic also.
> 
> They really take care of their customers.


x2

Logitech overall has great customer service.

My Harmony 880's LCD screen was dying and it was 2-3 years old. I called them and they said all they could do was offer me 50% off a new one. I thought that was reasonable since it was outside of my warranty.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I easily do 15 step macros on harmony. The trick is to raw learn groups of commands. I can usually get 3 in one learn, then use each of those as a macro step, giving me 15 commands in the 5 steps harmony allows.


I didn't even think of this. This will solve a few issues I was facing with the harmony.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Harmony One is great. Got one for Xmas last year, loved it so much I got another one. I use one in the family room to control the Sat box, TV, Rcvr, DVD, CD, Xbox. The other one is kind of a floater, bedroom, basement, garage. And yes, as others have said, Logitech support are good, one of the kids dropped one in a glass of orange (God knows how) and the buttons got all sticky, told support and they just shipped out a new one to replace it.
A bit pricey but, like the commercial they had, the fact that the Grandparents can actually watch TV when they are babysitting is well worth it :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

From my experience, all the programmable universals operate pretty much the same way. You start everything up with a one button activity. The difference is how easy they do other functions and that’s were my URC MX-810 beats the Harmony’s hands down.

I don't have to have multiple “sequences” or learn anything in raw mode to have a macro greater than five steps. I just drag the commands I want to the button I want as many times as I want (up 255 steps anyway). No learning from the original remote necessary. A macro to check my To-Do list or to do a Menu Restart literally takes thirty seconds to do. How long would it take the Harmony to learn the necessary steps in raw mode?

Changing the activity macro is much easier on my URC than it is on my Harmony. I can click and drag a new step to any where within an activity macro. Not just at the beginning or end. Add a new component or replace a current one, just click and drag the new step in. 

I don’t have to associate that device with the activity macro either. It’s just a matter of dragging the new command to the macro. When I replaced my TV I just dragged the new power on & off commands to the macro and done (in my case the there are no other TV buttons on that activity and I have discrete power commands). It took longer to up load to the remote then it did to change the activity macro.

Harmony’s are very nice remotes as long as you don’t do too much customization down the road. There is not a single thing my Harmony can do that my URC can’t. However, I can make changes to my URC much faster and easier than my Harmony and it never, ever involves teaching the remote anything. And, it’s just as easy to use. My mother-in-law can come over and just use it...ok, I had to explain the color buttons but she really didn’t need to use them anyway.  

However, my MX-810 is more expensive than the Harmony One...a lot more actually. That battery lasts longer on the Harmony One and the MX-810 it has to be plugged in to recharge. I would love to have a charging cradle.  The software is a little easier to use for the Harmony but it’s more restrictive in what it lets you do. Being less restrictive also can be a downside. It’s easier to mess something up which I did once :shrug:. Lastly, the MX-810 doesn’t have a touch screen. As far as I can tell these are the only down sides in using an MX series remote to using a Harmony. 

Of course my point to all this is that there are other remotes out there that do everything the Harmony's will do and are just as easy for the family to use. AAMOF, the only thing my MX-810 can do that the Harmony can't is unlimited macros, easier customization, and more devices (although I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need that many devices). As far as every day use, there is no advantage over the Harmony...in fact URC and the other major manufacturers learned a lot about how to do it from the Harmony remotes. This post should spin some people up 

Mike


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have used a number of Harmony remotes over the years. Currently using the Harmony 900. IMHO it is by far the best, as long as you don't need macro capability which I don't. Ergonomics are superb and RF capability is included. It also has hard buttons for R,G,B,Y. It is on the expensive end of the spectrum for universal remotes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I have used a number of Harmony remotes over the years. Currently using the Harmony 900. IMHO it is by far the best, as long as you don't need macro capability which I don't. Ergonomics are superb and RF capability is included. It also has hard buttons for R,G,B,Y. It is on the expensive end of the spectrum for universal remotes.


That's the other thing I would like my MX-810 to have...the color buttons. Right now they're on the first page of the LCD but it would be better to have the hard remotes. It actually amazes me that more remotes to have hard buttons for this. There are lot of remotes for cable boxes, DVRs, and receivers that have them. You'd think more universals would include them too. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

My Harmony 650 is nice but it's a battery hog. Also it turns off on it's own if it gets jarred and I have to press the "watch TV" button to get it return to the correct mode.

But having the play and pause on the same rocker button is sooooo worth it.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> That's the other thing I would like my MX-810 to have...the color buttons. Right now they're on the first page of the LCD but it would be better to have the hard remotes. It actually amazes me that more remotes to have hard buttons for this. There are lot of remotes for cable boxes, DVRs, and receivers that have them. You'd think more universals would include them too. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


I agree completely. You would think at this point releasing a universal remote without the color buttons would be like releasing a universal remote without a pause or play button....makes no sense. I really can't understand why Harmony released the Harmony One without the color buttons. That is one of the reasons I ended up going with the Harmony 900.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I agree completely. You would think at this point releasing a universal remote without the color buttons would be like releasing a universal remote without a pause or play button....makes no sense. I really can't understand why Harmony released the Harmony One without the color buttons. That is one of the reasons I ended up going with the Harmony 900.


Color buttons and a recharging cradle. It would seem to me that these should be standard with a high end universal. The two things missing from my remote. 

Mike


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Color buttons and a recharging cradle. It would seem to me that these should be standard with a high end universal. The two things missing from my remote.


Have you seen the new MS-780? It has color buttons and a layout very similar to the 810/880. The downside is that it is a dumb remote and needs the MRX-10 to control anything.

http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/7132/

I will disagree with the notion of the cradle though, especially for the 810/880's. They use so little battery that they don't need to be charged every night like my 980 does. And since they are plug-in's, you can use them while they are charging.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

First of all, Harmony Ones are now $149 all over the place. $100 price drop. Best Buy, Amazon and some others. Maybe there is a Harmony One-and-a-Half coming out?

I've had a Harmony One for a few years. It just died and I got a 700 through Logitech for $75 because they gave me 50% off list on any remote (they still have the ONE for $250 and the 700 for $150).

I miss the charging cradle but I like the remote itself a lot better. I never liked the touch screen on the "One" because it was always inaccurate. I like the "hard-buttons" for the colors much better. Maybe the "One-And-A-Half" will also have the hard buttons.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Have you seen the new MS-780? It has color buttons and a layout very similar to the 810/880. The downside is that it is a dumb remote and needs the MRX-10 to control anything.
> 
> http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/7132/
> 
> I will disagree with the notion of the cradle though, especially for the 810/880's. They use so little battery that they don't need to be charged every night like my 980 does. And since they are plug-in's, you can use them while they are charging.


I read about that a week or so ago but I find very little real info or prices. Remote Central says $250 but it seems to require other equipment, although it doesn't seem like it needs it.

I hate the charger cable. The connector gave out twice. I now use a wall charger and a spare battery. I get about three days out of a battery.

Mike


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to go with a harmony since I have a lot of problems with the directv remotes. The available keys are almost identical to what the directv remote uses except for the active (who cares) and the list button. How do you get to your playlist with the harmony > the 300?


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got the Harmony 880 and it was the same set up process as the Harmony One and it's very simple. It's very worth it replacing 5 remotes with one. The remote actually retains all the functions of the original remotes unlike most other universal remotes.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I think I'm going to have to go with a harmony since I have a lot of problems with the directv remotes. The available keys are almost identical to what the directv remote uses except for the active (who cares) and the list button. How do you get to your playlist with the harmony > the 300?


The low price of the 300 is very tempting, but it really is a terrible remote which should be avoided. Spring for at least a 600 if you're looking a new models. The 300 only does one activity (macro) and lacks an LCD for additional functions, which is one of the main features that makes a harmony worthwhile. Otherwise you can do just as well with a $5 one-for-all and still get every possible DirecTV function.

As for getting to your playlist, put it on whatever button you like. That goes for any harmony. The ToDo list is another story. If you want to do that with one button, you'll have to do the raw learn trick in my previous post. Other remotes with longer macros don't require any tricks.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you missed my point, I wasn't asking about the 300 I was asking about the lack of a list button on all the remotes except for the 300. I know you can assign to any button but I hate to take away a button meant for another function and I hate it when you have a "secret button" that is not labeled right.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> I think you missed my point, I wasn't asking about the 300 I was asking about the lack of a list button on all the remotes except for the 300. I know you can assign to any button but I hate to take away a button meant for another function and I hate it when you have a "secret button" that is not labeled right.


I used to wish they had a list button, but now I wish they had colored buttons. On all of my Harmony's, the up arrow is the list. Even my 5 and 7 year olds can bring up the list now, cause that's where it always is.

It's labeled "selection keys on this photo of the 880:










It's underneath the Guide button on the 670:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I always put it on a soft key on the LCD, usually the first one. Newer harmony's don't have those two arrows.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mdavej said:


> I always put it on a soft key on the LCD, usually the first one. Newer harmony's don't have those two arrows.


Yep, without those keys that's what I'd do too.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, without those keys that's what I'd do too.


Yup, me too. I have List, To-Do, and the Color buttons on the first page.










Mike


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

mdavej said:


> I always put it on a soft key on the LCD, usually the first one. Newer harmony's don't have those two arrows.


 They all do.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

balboadave said:


> They all do.


I think you're right. I can't find one that doesn't have the up/down arrows.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes?WT.ac=bc|60|6441

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> Yup, me too. I have List, To-Do, and the Color buttons on the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have list on the screen, but then realized I wasn't using those up/down arrows for anything and moving list down there allowed me to put more controls on the first screen that I use a lot (like audio options). But either way, there's plenty of options for adding list to Harmony's.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> I think you missed my point, I wasn't asking about the 300 I was asking about the lack of a list button on all the remotes except for the 300. I know you can assign to any button but I hate to take away a button meant for another function and I hate it when you have a "secret button" that is not labeled right.


I always put list on the Down Arrow, not the directional arrows, but the down arrow in the middle of the remote. I also make Format the up arrow since it is also missing but neither "up" or "down" are used. By default the Harmony remotes program up/down to be the same as channel up/down but you don't need 2 sets of channel up/down so the up/down in the center can be anything.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Newer harmony's don't have those two arrows.


Yes they do.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I used to have list on the screen, but then realized I wasn't using those up/down arrows for anything and moving list down there allowed me to put more controls on the first screen that I use a lot (like audio options). But either way, there's plenty of options for adding list to Harmony's.


My MX doesn't have separate arrow buttons and all the others are used as labeled so that leaves the screen. In my case it doesn't matter too much. The only functions I have on the second page right now are the Format button and two buttons related to CE. Since I have hard buttons for everything else, I almost never go off the first page.

It goes to show how flexible these universal remotes are. You can pretty much make them do anything you want. 

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I use the up/down for channel up/down.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I use the up/down for channel up/down.


Wait, what do you use the channel up/down for? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I always put list on the Down Arrow, not the directional arrows, but the down arrow in the middle of the remote.


How do you go down one spot at a time in the guide or list? Or up?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Wait, what do you use the channel up/down for? :scratchin
> 
> Mike


:lol: Well, I don't use channel up, but channel down is volume up. Being disabled, some buttons are hard to press for me. My 880 is customized *very *different...Exit is Select, Guide is Up, Info is Down, Rew is Left, FFW is Right, Play is Guide.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Yup, me too. I have List, To-Do, and the Color buttons on the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've gone and done it now. You know DirecTV frowns on easy access to the ToDo list and now you have gone and shown the world that it can easily be done. I'll guess the black helicopters are circling your house now. :lol:

But I have the same thing on my remote in the media room, but my wife has CC On/Off off on hers so she can watch TV in the living room when our daughter is going to bed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> You've gone and done it now. You know DirecTV frowns on easy access to the ToDo list and now you have gone and shown the world that it can easily be done. I'll guess the black helicopters are circling your house now. :lol:
> 
> But I have the same thing on my remote in the media room, but my wife has CC On/Off off on hers so she can watch TV in the living room when our daughter is going to bed.


I also have a single button for History, Menu Reset, and for 0-2-4-6-8. 

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> How do you go down one spot at a time in the guide or list? Or up?


By using the directional pad.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> By using the directional pad.


I thought that's what you were referring to when you mentioned where you put list.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I thought that's what you were referring to when you mentioned where you put list.


Nope. I specifically said "not the directional arrows".


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just wish they had a Harmony that would control the HR's in RF and the PS3 in blue tooth.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Nope. I specifically said "not the directional arrows".


Yes, I just don't know what everyone calls each particular key. When you specifically said "not the directional keys", I thought it was in reference to the down (directional) key that I mentioned I programmed. 
When you said "the down arrow in the middle of the remote", I figured you must be talking about the directional pad, since that's right in the middle of both of my remotes.

So, I still have no idea where you put list, unless you put it on the same buttons that I mentioned I put mine on, in which case I'm not sure why you didn't just say "me too".


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just wish they had a Harmony that would control the HR's in RF and the PS3 in blue tooth.


I'm perfectly happy with how my Harmony One controls my HRs and PS3.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just wish they had a Harmony that would control the HR's in RF and the PS3 in blue tooth.


There's only one remote that I know of that controls the H/HR2x in RF. The XSight and AFAIK it will only control a single receiver in RF. :shrug:

I've got no clue about the PS3 & Bluetooth. 

Mike


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've loved my Harmony 880, but the keys are becoming so sticky that it's almost impossible to use. So, I'm curious: how did you guys get the 50% off deal for a new Harmony? I can't even find a number to call since I'm out of warranty. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, I just don't know what everyone calls each particular key. When you specifically said "not the directional keys", I thought it was in reference to the down (directional) key that I mentioned I programmed.
> When you said "the down arrow in the middle of the remote", I figured you must be talking about the directional pad, since that's right in the middle of both of my remotes.
> 
> So, I still have no idea where you put list, unless you put it on the same buttons that I mentioned I put mine on, in which case I'm not sure why you didn't just say "me too".


Smack dab in the middle of every Harmony remote there is an up arrow and a down arrow, sometimes they are the same key because it is a rocker. I use that down arrow. These are NOT to be confused with the "directional arrows" that surround the "OK" button.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gotcha, thanks. Same ones I use.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

HUGE fan of the Harmony Remotes, personally.

I'm just not a big fan of their recent models that are more touch-screen oriented, unfortunately. I prefer a mix of buttons and a few soft buttons to the side of a simple screen. (I truly loathe touch-panel interfaces... too easy to hit the wrong thing in the dark.)










IMO, they nailed remote design best with the Harmony 659, with the 670 as a second-place finisher (see photos of 670 someone posted earlier in this thread). Key features for me are (1) the ability to navigate by feel, and a close second is (2) _great_ backlighting so you can see the buttons easily in the dark. The raised "nub" on the 659 makes the backlight button absurdly easy to find by feel, and the glowing backlit buttons of the 659 and 670 are second to none. Best ANY company has ever made, IMO.










The transport controls are at the bottom, clearly separated from the directional pad controls. The color buttons are easily assigned to the soft buttons on top (although I very rarely use them, personally, so they're on screen 2). The most important thing they left out is skip forward and skip back, which I've assigned to the soft buttons on top, so they're super-easy to locate by feel. Smooth, oval or round buttons feel great to the touch, and light up beautifully from underneath. The writing is protected, and not just silk-screened on top, so even often-used buttons don't wear off the printing. The shape of the remote (similar to the famous Tivo peanut-shaped remote) is very comfortable in the hand and the finger groove on the bottom keeps it perfectly placed for easy access to any needed buttons.

The 659's are long gone from retail shelves, even online, but they're not tough to find on eBay. If the supply ever dries up, I'll move to the 670 with little remorse. I don't like the transport controls' (play, pause, FF, RW, Stop) location on the 670 _quite_ as much (arranged in a horseshoe is not as logical as nice centered controls, IMO), but it's still not too tough to wrap your brain around, and the skip fwd and back buttons can still be placed in the same place as the 659, on the soft buttons up top.

I've deployed 659's to my parents (bedroom and living room) as well as my in-laws (again, bedroom and living room). Also at least two friends and an associate or two. I own two myself (bedroom and living room). My wife ADORES them, as does everyone else I've convinced to try them.

The remote takes 4x AAA batteries. I have two sets of Sanyo Eneloops, and simply rotate them through the charger as needed, for roughly 30-seconds of hassle every 3-4 months or so (which seems to be about how long a set lasts). The idea of leaving a dedicated charging dock for a remote plugged in all the time, and having to find a place for it both in the living room and bedroom, and recharge it regularly, strikes me as absolutely abhorrent.

The Harmony One looked very exciting when it first came out, but a large color screen that does nothing but suck battery and offer buttons that are TOO easy to hit accidentally, means FAIL for my needs. Recharge in a dock? FAIL. I like the dedicated "skip forward" button, but where is "skip back"? Fail. Now I have to move them both to soft buttons so they're logically near each other, and that means dealing with touch-screen buttons. FAIL. The backlight is ok, but not nearly as nice as that of the 659/670. All of this for a cost that is much higher than a simpler 659. I passed.

The software used to program all Harmonys is clunky, to be overly-kind. Very poorly designed. But it does get the job done, and frankly I don't swap out AV components so often that I need to even bother to fire it up more than one every few years, if that. Once it's programmed, it's ready to rock until I replace something in the system (rare).

Simple setup:










*Play a Movie* (hard button): Turn on TV, set to HDMI input 1, turn on BluRay, turn on receiver, set to DVD/BR input. Volume controls now control receiver, transport controls control the BluRay, frequently-used extra buttons (such as subtitle on/off) from any other device are on the soft buttons.

*Watch TV* (hard button): Turn on TV, set to HDMI input 2, turn on DVR, turn on receiver, set to TV/Sat input. Volume controls now control receiver, transport controls control the DVR, frequently-used extra buttons (skip fwd/back, screen format/aspect, etc) from any other device are on the soft buttons. RBGY buttons are on soft screen 2 (just click "Next and you're there).

*Listen to Music* (hard button): Mapped to AppleTV. Turn on TV, set to HDMI Input 3, turn on receiver, set to Video 1 input. Volume controls now control receiver, transport controls control the AppleTV, frequently-used extra buttons (screen format/aspect, etc) from any other device are on the soft buttons.

My Wii and iMac are also connected, but not used as often, and the settings to put them onscreen are easily accessed from the More Activities button. CDs are played back in the BR (rarely), and Radio is easily accessed from More Activities as well, although I usually press than manually on the receiver itself.

I've had these harmony remotes since roughly 2004. I did replace one recently (from eBay, for about $25) when one of the soft buttons started to go (the frequently-used skip forward control button), but the other is going strong. Well worth every penny. (Replacing the remote, btw, was a 2-minute affair when I told the software I had a new remote, plugged it in, and watched with pleasure while my previously-configured settings flowed perfectly onto the replacement, no muss or fuss.)

My OEM remotes have a layer of dust on them in a drawer somewhere.

LOVE the Harmony!


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Compudude what are you talking about that the Harmony One has a dedicated "skip forward" button, but no "skip back"? Do you mean the chapter skip buttons? It has both just like my Harmony 700 does. I also did not desire a touch screen like the Harmony One had so I got the 700, it also has colored buttons and I love the layout, very easy to navigate by feel. 
My main gripes with it are...
They lit up all the buttons nicely except the buttons above the lcd are not lit at all. This leaves the activity buttons, help button and all off buttons unlit. Stupid move I think. Also the colored buttons are not vividly colored like you see in pics. The green is hardly distinguishable from the blue. The way I can remember it though is the green is right next to red and the blue is next to yellow. Another odd and dumb move.
Lastly, I don't know why they don't allow you to order the activities on the lcd screen in any order you want. Not a huge deal but would it have been that hard to have it let you do that? 

Other than those gripes I love it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CompuDude said:


> HUGE fan of the Harmony Remotes, personally.
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of their recent models that are more touch-screen oriented, unfortunately. I prefer a mix of buttons and a few soft buttons to the side of a simple screen. ........
> IMO, they nailed remote design best with the Harmony 659, with the 670 as a second-place finisher


Agree 100%.

I'm also a big fan of the Harmony 676 with its changeable faceplates. Used to have one in the living room, one in the bedroom and one in the gameroom each with a different face, so it was easy to tell which remote went in which room.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

betterdan said:


> Compudude what are you talking about that the Harmony One has a dedicated "skip forward" button, but no "skip back"? Do you mean the chapter skip buttons? It has both just like my Harmony 700 does. I also did not desire a touch screen like the Harmony One had so I got the 700, it also has colored buttons and I love the layout, very easy to navigate by feel.
> My main gripes with it are...
> They lit up all the buttons nicely except the buttons above the lcd are not lit at all. This leaves the activity buttons, help button and all off buttons unlit. Stupid move I think. Also the colored buttons are not vividly colored like you see in pics. The green is hardly distinguishable from the blue. The way I can remember it though is the green is right next to red and the blue is next to yellow. Another odd and dumb move.
> Lastly, I don't know why they don't allow you to order the activities on the lcd screen in any order you want. Not a huge deal but would it have been that hard to have it let you do that?
> ...


No, I mean "Skip Back". In a Tivo or DirecTV DVR, if you overshoot your mark skipping commercials, (or even if you just miss something), you can skip back a few seconds. Not a chapter skip, just skipping back a few seconds. Like pressing rewind for a moment, but easier to use and control. Or are you saying your channel up/down buttons are remapped to do that? (I can see that working, unless you're watching something with chapters...)

I agree the buttons on the Harmony One are nicely shaped. If only they were better lit, and you could drop the stupid touchscreen and use real buttons instead...


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of the Harmony 676 with its changeable faceplates. Used to have one in the living room, one in the bedroom and one in the gameroom each with a different face, so it was easy to tell which remote went in which room.


Yeah, the 676 is nice, too, although it suffers the same "horseshoe-shaped" transport control design that I dislike about the 670.

The "bottom edge" positioning of the transport controls on the 659 got a lot of grief from reviewers when it came out, which is probably why they changed it, but despite the position, it's a lot more intuitive to control than the horseshoe configurations. And I like that it clearly separates what you're trying to do from the directional pad. I see a lot of remotes trying to mash everything into the directional pad, which just gets weird. The Tivo remote manages the separation by using a disc for the directional pad and then the transport controls below in a friendly layout. The feel of the big disc button prevents any confusion.

Frankly, if the Tivo remote could be Harmony-ized with a small 659-style screen, soft buttons, activity-based logic and backlighting, it would be a winner by a mile!


----------



## egnlsn (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely is worth it (in my opinion). We have 2 -- one for my wife and one for myself. You set it up with your computer. Press a function, and it turns on the TV and selects the appropriate input on the TV, turns on the A/V receiver and sets it to the appropriate input, turns on whatever other device you need, and you're off and running.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

egnlsn said:


> Absolutely is worth it (in my opinion). We have 2 -- one for my wife and one for myself. You set it up with your computer. Press a function, and it turns on the TV and selects the appropriate input on the TV, turns on the A/V receiver and sets it to the appropriate input, turns on whatever other device you need, and you're off and running.


 Keep in mind that this is pretty much how all programmable universal remotes work. Press one button and everything is turned on and setup.

Mike


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

CompuDude said:


> No, I mean "Skip Back". In a Tivo or DirecTV DVR, if you overshoot your mark skipping commercials, (or even if you just miss something), you can skip back a few seconds. Not a chapter skip, just skipping back a few seconds. Like pressing rewind for a moment, but easier to use and control. Or are you saying your channel up/down buttons are remapped to do that? (I can see that working, unless you're watching something with chapters...)


The One (like the 670, which you also think does not have these buttons?) has hard Chapter Reverse and Chapter Skip keys (|<< and >>|) - for DVR activities chapter skip is mapped to 30-second skip and chapter reverse is mapped to the skip-back function. No need to map them to soft keys. In simple terms there are the same number of 'transport' buttons on my 670 and One as on my DirecTV remote.



CompuDude said:


> I agree the buttons on the Harmony One are nicely shaped. If only they were better lit, and you could drop the stupid touchscreen and use real buttons instead...


I had two 670s for three years, until the screen on one went crazy and I replaced it with a One a few weeks ago. I have to say I have no issues with the touch buttons - if anything they are a bit too hard to hit and activate - certainly I'm not ever hitting them accidentally. I could probably take them or leave them, but they are certainly no deal breaker for me.

Oh, and as for the cradle, it may be FAIL for you, but since I was always setting down my 670 in different places and losing it, having a cradle forces me to put it in the same spot. So that's a godsend for stupid me


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Like Jables said, the chapter skip buttons are for the skip forward and back. Why did you think The One had a skip forward button but no skip back? Which button were you looking at? Here's a pic of The One









Also if you don't like the touch screen and don't need control for 15 devices but only 6 then you could check out the 700 which is what I have. Pretty close to the same as the One except no touchscreen, no charger cradle, and the 700 has color buttons that the One doesn't. I believe the One has hard plastic buttons while the 700 has firm rubber ones.
Here's a pic of the 700


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

With the 149.00 price tag last week I also snabbed up another Harmony One. In the process of setting it up I discovered there is an options menu choice to set up screen sensitivity which in my case was too anxious. Dulling it down made it more soft key like in that it had to be deliberate contact instead of incidental. Mo betta.

Also with 3 screen themes in the basic set up it is easy to set up the remotes so they are visually unique once the screen lights up.

Frankly I'd love the 900 as it has hard keys for the color buttons right in the place my 700s do. Having to go topside for the color buttons on the screen is not an easy single handed reach. It seems to be a One lightly shifted to accommodate these color keys. Ergonomic nirvana plus eye candy but at just too high a price.

The 700 has the better ergonomics, the One has an awesome eye candy display and with a larger display less pages of soft key controls when scouring your TV or receiver controls for that obscure control.

I think its keys feel like the 700's set does. Would really like the hard keys for the color buttons though. But with 2 home theater set ups having more than 6 devices to control the 700s just don't cut the mustard. They have their place in other rooms though.

Don "better living through excess" Bolton



Jables said:


> The One (like the 670, which you also think does not have these buttons?) has hard Chapter Reverse and Chapter Skip keys (|<< and >>|) - for DVR activities chapter skip is mapped to 30-second skip and chapter reverse is mapped to the skip-back function. No need to map them to soft keys. In simple terms there are the same number of 'transport' buttons on my 670 and One as on my DirecTV remote.
> 
> I had two 670s for three years, until the screen on one went crazy and I replaced it with a One a few weeks ago. I have to say I have no issues with the touch buttons - if anything they are a bit too hard to hit and activate - certainly I'm not ever hitting them accidentally. I could probably take them or leave them, but they are certainly no deal breaker for me.
> 
> Oh, and as for the cradle, it may be FAIL for you, but since I was always setting down my 670 in different places and losing it, having a cradle forces me to put it in the same spot. So that's a godsend for stupid me


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

I stand corrected on the skip forward/back issue. Personal preference, but I don't care for the channel up/down mapping option.

How is the backlighting on the 700? The layout looks fairly reasonable, but unless it has great backlighting it's a non-starter for me.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

:nono: compudude are you ok? No one said anything about channel up and down mapping. The skip forward and back are on the chapter skip buttons like they are supposed to be, even on the original Directv remote. 
Put that illegal stuff down and stop smoking it before you go to jail for Christmas. :lol:
Look at the pictures above, see the buttons near the play button that look like an arrow with a line in front of it (the symbol for chapter skip with dvds)? When you are using the remote to control your Directv DVR those buttons control the skip forward and back just like they do on the original remote and should do the same on yours.

I push the skip forward and it shoots ahead like 30 seconds. I press the skip back and it goes back about 3-5 seconds or something. If I press rewind or ffw buttons then press either of the skip buttons then it makes it jump to the closest tick marker on the play scale. For instance I am watching a 1 hour show I recorded. I am at the 3 minute mark and I press FFW, I then press the skip forward button, it jumps ahead to the 15 minute mark, I press skip forward again and it goes to the 30 minute mark. Same thing when pressing skip back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CompuDude said:


> I stand corrected on the skip forward/back issue. Personal preference, but I don't care for the channel up/down mapping option.
> 
> How is the backlighting on the 700? The layout looks fairly reasonable, but unless it has great backlighting it's a non-starter for me.


The 700 is not backlit.

My 700 also sometimes takes more than one keypress to respond.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

All the buttons are lit on the 700 except the buttons above the LCD and the ones to it's sides. I don't understand why they didn't light those up too but ahh well. 
The colored buttons are odd in that the green and blue are hardly distinguishable from each other wether they are lit or not.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I ordered the 650 last week for $50. Other than the 700 being black and the 650 being silver, are there other differences?











betterdan said:


> Here's a pic of the 700


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

650 does 5 devices, 700 6. 700 is rechargeable and comes with charger, 650 does not, needs new batteries (can be rechargeable but not in unit).

Same "floor plan" and display though. Gave it strong consideration for my master bedroom but ended up grabbing a second 700 instead.

Don "now I've one too many of these things since my 880 still works" Bolton


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> 650 does 5 devices, 700 6. 700 is rechargeable and comes with charger, 650 does not, needs new batteries (can be rechargeable but not in unit).
> 
> Same "floor plan" and display though. Gave it strong consideration for my master bedroom but ended up grabbing a second 700 instead.
> 
> Don "now I've one too many of these things since my 880 still works" Bolton


Gotcha. the 5 vs 6 is no big deal for where I'm using this one (bedroom), but I have to have batteries, so a rechargeable wouldn't have worked in my situation.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

betterdan said:


> :nono: compudude are you ok? No one said anything about channel up and down mapping. The skip forward and back are on the chapter skip buttons like they are supposed to be, even on the original Directv remote.
> Put that illegal stuff down and stop smoking it before you go to jail for Christmas. :lol:
> Look at the pictures above, see the buttons near the play button that look like an arrow with a line in front of it (the symbol for chapter skip with dvds)? When you are using the remote to control your Directv DVR those buttons control the skip forward and back just like they do on the original remote and should do the same on yours.
> 
> I push the skip forward and it shoots ahead like 30 seconds. I press the skip back and it goes back about 3-5 seconds or something. If I press rewind or ffw buttons then press either of the skip buttons then it makes it jump to the closest tick marker on the play scale. For instance I am watching a 1 hour show I recorded. I am at the 3 minute mark and I press FFW, I then press the skip forward button, it jumps ahead to the 15 minute mark, I press skip forward again and it goes to the 30 minute mark. Same thing when pressing skip back.


Not illegal in this state as long as your doc says it's ok. LOL <jk>

Yeah, sorry, I clearly mistook what you meant. Good deal on the skip forward/back, although my personal preference is still to have those functions a little farther away from the FF/RW buttons to avoid any confusion.

Not clear on backlighting, still. Conflicting info from you ("All the buttons are lit on the 700 except the buttons above the LCD and the ones to it's sides.") and RunnerFL ("The 700 is not backlit."). And how is it triggered, if it does have backlighting? I don't see any buttons labeled "light" or anything like that. The light button on the 659 is very clear and easy to find by touch.

Do the 650 or 700 have backlit buttons or not? Does anyone have any shots of these units in the dark, to see? (Not a question of whether the _screen_ is backlit, rather the buttons themselves.)

I think I'd prefer the 650 in the current lineup, as simply rotating in pre-charged batteries is vastly preferable to me to having to remember to charge the whole remote.

1) TV, 2) DVR, 3) Receiver, 4) BR/DVD and 5) ATV is all I need in the bedroom, but I have several other devices in the living room, so the 650 might not work for me there (and possibly not even the 700).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Runner is mistaken. He may have inadvertently disabled his in the software or even have a bad remote. There is no light button. The entire remote lights up when you pick it up and goes off after the time you set in the software. Everything white will glow. The 700 takes normal rechargeable AA's or regular AA's. You just plug it in to charge rather than take the batteries out. Mine goes a month or two between charges.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Runner is mistaken. He may have inadvertently disabled his in the software or even have a bad remote. There is no light button. The entire remote lights up when you pick it up and goes off after the time you set in the software. Everything white will glow. The 700 takes normal rechargeable AA's or regular AA's. You just plug it in to charge rather than take the batteries out. Mine goes a month or two between charges.


Thanks for the update.

Are the AAs easy to get out of the 700? Normal battery hatch, not screwed down or anything weird, right? (since it's technically designed to be plugged instead of just swapped)

I'd still love it if someone had a night-shot of the remote lit up (like the shots of the 659 and 670 with the lights on posted earlier). Perhaps I'll just pick one up at a big box sometime and return it if I decide it's not good enough...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Runner is mistaken. He may have inadvertently disabled his in the software or even have a bad remote. There is no light button. The entire remote lights up when you pick it up and goes off after the time you set in the software. Everything white will glow. The 700 takes normal rechargeable AA's or regular AA's. You just plug it in to charge rather than take the batteries out. Mine goes a month or two between charges.


Interesting, I may have a defective one then because my 700 is definitely not backlit.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I managed to get the 50% off deal from Harmony and just ordered the One for $125. One thing I'm curious about, though: I assume the soft keys on my 880 are replaced by the touch screen on the One, right? Now, when I see images of the touch screen they always show three activities there. Is that the max number of activities the touch screen can show without going to the next screen? And what about the programmable soft keys within an activity (for instance, programming four soft keys for the color buttons while within the "Watch Directv" activity)? Again, I assume the touch screen will display these now, but how many do you have access to per screen? If it's only three and you have to be constantly shifting back and forth between screens, that seems like quite a hassle compared to the 880 where you have 8 soft buttons available per screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

shendley said:


> If it's only three and you have to be constantly shifting back and forth between screens, that seems like quite a hassle compared to the 880 where you have 8 soft buttons available per screen.


It's 6 vs the 880's 8.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I bought 2 650's on Friday at the BestBuy $49.00 price. So far very happy with them. The back lighting does work but your room has to be very dark to see it.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks! I guess six isn't nearly as bad as three. I suspect I'm gonna like the One.



spartanstew said:


> It's 6 vs the 880's 8.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

CompuDude said:


> I'd still love it if someone had a night-shot of the remote lit up (like the shots of the 659 and 670 with the lights on posted earlier). Perhaps I'll just pick one up at a big box sometime and return it if I decide it's not good enough...


Well it's not the greatest shot but here's a pic of my 700 in the dark. 








See what I mean about none of the buttons to the side or above the LCD being lit up?
I do like that it just lights up what you need to see without any other distracting light for others.

Also the battery compartment is the same as most any replaceable battery compartment, you slide the rear of the back off (no screws) and there are 2 AA batteries (rechargeable or non rechargeable)

I got mine at Amazon for $97 and Tiger Direct has them on sale now for $89


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Interesting, I may have a defective one then because my 700 is definitely not backlit.


Ok, so mine isn't defective and it is backlit however the room has to be pitch black dark and the keys barely light up.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

betterdan said:


> Well it's not the greatest shot but here's a pic of my 700 in the dark.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


That helps, thanks.  I can live with that... even though I still prefer the brighter look of the lit 659, etc. Shame they seem to have dropped that whole design option.

I'll have to keep an eye out for good deal on a 700. No rush, since my 659's are still working just fine.

I think the only serious advantage of the 650 and 700 remote offer over the 659's, etc, are the dedicated skip forward/back buttons, which the 659 transport controls lack. Decent button layout, too, unlike the 670 and 676 (hate the horseshoe transport control config). The backlighting on the 659/670/676 is way better than the newer remotes.

Shame about the 5-6 device limit, though. That's lame. Although I guess there is a loophole in the software, since, if you're upgrading from a remote like the 659, for instance, I've read that it DOES allow more than the 5-6 devices... the upgrade brings them forward. The limitation is not in the hardware, it's an artificial limit from Logitech. I don't know how long that stays in place, though, as you continue to upgrade AV hardware pieces.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Too bad you don't like the 670/620. I grabbed a 620 from pcrichards yesterday for $55 shipped (think I'm gonna return the 650 I just bought).

PS. You can get the 700 for $80 shipped from tigerdirect via ebay


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Wow! I thought I got a good deal at Amazon for $97 but $79.99 rocks.


Not sure why some are saying they have to be in a pitch black room to see the remote light up. It isn't the brightest lights on it but I can easily see it's lit up in our dim room.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

Phil T said:


> I bought 2 650's on Friday at the BestBuy $49.00 price. So far very happy with them. The back lighting does work but your room has to be very dark to see it.


Is this deal still around anywhere?


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Too bad you don't like the 670/620. I grabbed a 620 from pcrichards yesterday for $55 shipped (think I'm gonna return the 650 I just bought).
> 
> PS. You can get the 700 for $80 shipped from tigerdirect via ebay


Thanks for the tip. 

Dunno, I like the idea of a newer one in theory, but the more I think about it, I'm not convinced I want to pay the premium just yet. I'm pretty happy with my button arrangement on the 659 (with the skip fwd/back on the soft buttons by the screen), and I MUCH prefer the backlighting on the 659. I may just stick with eBay'd 659's until the supply runs out. No lame 5-6 device limit (or need to try to work around), a button layout I'm very comfortable with, the best backlighting ever made, and uses real batteries (since I already have a system of rotating rechargables in place). And super-cheap at ~$30 or so. (Used doesn't bother me in the slightest, considering it only takes one 2-minute sync to upload my profile and have it become fully mine.)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CompuDude said:


> Is this deal still around anywhere?


Don't think so. BestBuy had it for $50+tax last week too, but it's also dead. I bought one from BestBuy, but also ordered the 620 from PCRichards. My plan is to keep the 620 and return the 650 to BestBuy.

If you want the 650, I'd be happy to send it to you for what I paid ($55) plus shipping.

Just let me know. It hasn't even been removed from the packaging (or the box it was shipped in).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Wow! I thought I got a good deal at Amazon for $97 but $79.99 rocks.
> 
> Not sure why some are saying they have to be in a pitch black room to see the remote light up. It isn't the brightest lights on it but I can easily see it's lit up in our dim room.


If I have any light on at all in my bedroom then I do not see the backlight on the keys of my 700.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Don't think so. BestBuy had it for $50+tax last week too, but it's also dead. I bought one from BestBuy, but also ordered the 620 from PCRichards. My plan is to keep the 620 and return the 650 to BestBuy.
> 
> If you want the 650, I'd be happy to send it to you for what I paid ($55) plus shipping.
> 
> Just let me know. It hasn't even been removed from the packaging (or the box it was shipped in).


Somewhat tempting, and I appreciate the offer, but I think I'm going to stick with the 659's (from eBay) until the supply dries up. The price is right, the # of devices it controls is right, and the backlight is right.


----------



## twiecek (Mar 11, 2008)

I too have a Harmony One--LOVE IT! And the buttons are easy to press.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

twiecek said:


> I too have a Harmony One--LOVE IT! And the buttons are easy to press.


Ditto for me


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> If I have any light on at all in my bedroom then I do not see the backlight on the keys of my 700.


Odd. Seriously even with the lights on I can tell it is lit up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Odd. Seriously even with the lights on I can tell it is lit up.


The only thing I see lit on my 700 while lights are on is the screen at the top of the remote letting you know what the 4 buttons are for.

My 900 I can see lit in broad daylight.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

If it is still under warranty I'd try and get it replaced.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

betterdan said:


> If it is still under warranty I'd try and get it replaced.


Not worth the hassle. The light isn't worth that much to me. :lol:


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got my Harmony One Friday and I think I may like it better than the 880. Maybe it's just because the keys were getting pretty sticky on the 880, but I don't think so. It's got a great feel in the hand and the touch screen is a nice addition as well, I think.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not worth the hassle. The light isn't worth that much to me. :lol:


The lit up keys on the remote were a big deal to me before with my DLP tv and watching in the dark but now with this 55 inch LCD lighting up the room even at night with no lights on I can see just fine


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

betterdan said:


> The lit up keys on the remote were a big deal to me before with my DLP tv and watching in the dark but now with this 55 inch LCD lighting up the room even at night with no lights on I can see just fine


:lol:

Yeah, I can understand that. The TV in my bedroom isn't nearly as bright as the one in my living room though. Since the 700's key placement is identical to the 900 I really don't need backlit keys on the 700 because I've pretty much memorized the placement on the 900.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

shendley said:


> Just got my Harmony One Friday and I think I may like it better than the 880. Maybe it's just because the keys were getting pretty sticky on the 880, but I don't think so. It's got a great feel in the hand and the touch screen is a nice addition as well, I think.


But if one has more than 6 activities, the Harmony One isn't that great, is it?


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

betterdan said:


> The lit up keys on the remote were a big deal to me before with my DLP tv and watching in the dark but now with this 55 inch LCD lighting up the room even at night with no lights on I can see just fine


On bright scenes, yes, but not on dimmer scenes... even on my big 65" screen. And I really dislike the whole "hold the remote up behind you facing the TV so the TV casts light on it and look back at it to find the button you want" routine. Having a remote that provides it's own light is so much better.

I see the same claim made re notebooks with backlit keyboards. Some people point out that the light from the screen shines right onto the keyboard, and while that's true to a certain extent, once you use a notebook with really good backlighting on the keyboard, it's hard to go back to a plain, un-lit keyboard. It's just nowhere near as effective.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> But if one has more than 6 activities, the Harmony One isn't that great, is it?


I have 9 activities on my Harmony One and it works just fine!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But only 6 can be on the screen at one time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> But only 6 can be on the screen at one time.


You can page over.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the ones I use most often on the first screen. Hitting the next button for those I don't use that often isn't a big deal!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> You can page over.


That would mean I'd have to utilize one additional keystroke.

Unacceptable.

:down:


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That would mean I'd have to utilize one additional keystroke.
> 
> Unacceptable.
> 
> :down:


:lol:


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I just purchased this. I have one problem, the skip forward button always does it twice. No other button has this problem. I push it it ships, and then about a half second later it does it again. Anybody with this remote have any ideas?

Also does anybody have suggestions on how to set it up, Key delays etc. to work optimally?

Thanks.


----------

